# Weglaten expletief onderwerp 'er'



## Teachinglang

Het valt me al een tijdje op dat het woordje 'er' vaak weggelaten wordt, met als gevolg een zin zonder onderwerp. Twee voorbeelden op de borden van de NS in het station:

In het weekend wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt. 

In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden.

In principe vereist elke volledige Nederlandse zin een onderwerp, vandaar dat we normaal 'er' gebruiken als opvulling bij een niet nader te benoemen onderwerp. Dat 'er' in de zinnen hierboven ontbreekt wordt wellicht duidelijker als je de bijwoordelijke bepaling terug achter in de zin plaatst:

*Wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt in het weekend => Er wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt in het weekend.

*Zijn vaak werkzaamheden in het weekend. => Er zijn vaak werkzaamheden in het weekend.

Gezien niemand in deze zinnen 'er' zou weglaten, lijkt het weglaten van het onderwerp ook direct verband te houden met het feit dat in de NS-zinnen de 1-positie (voor de persoonsvorm) al gevuld is door een ander zinsdeel. Of denken jullie dat het door iets anders komt?

En kennen jullie nog meer voorbeelden? Zouden jullie 'er' ook weglaten in de NS-zinnen?

Volgens mij mag het officieel nog niet, maar _correct me if I'm wrong! _Op de universiteit wisten ze het in ieder geval allemaal niet zo goed.


----------



## bibibiben

_Er_ is ongelooflijk vaak weglaatbaar. Vooral als op de eerste positie in de zin een bepaling staat en _er _dus van zijn plaats verdreven wordt, zal _er _niet altijd onderdak verderop in de zin kunnen krijgen.

De elektronische ANS gaat op Buiten de eerste zinsplaats dieper op deze materie in. Belangrijk is wel deze opmerking die de ANS in het artikel zet: *"Voor de aan- of afwezigheid van presentatief er zijn geen strikte regels te geven: het kan facultatief zijn, er kan semantisch of stilistisch verschil in het spel zijn, én er is vooral veel individuele, soms ook geografische variatie in het gebruik."* En aan het eind van het artikel: *"Wel is er een duidelijke geografisch bepaalde tendentie: er staat (al dan niet na een plaatsbepaling) sterker in België (behalve Oost-Limburg) en eveneens, zij het in mindere mate, in het zuidelijk deel van Nederland (vooral Zeeland) dan in de rest van het taalgebied."  *

In de eerste voorbeeldzin is _er _zeker als facultatief aan te merken:

 In het weekend wordt er vaak aan het spoor gewerkt.
 In het weekend wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt.

In de tweede voorbeeldzin lijkt _er _in eerste instantie niet goed weglaatbaar. Het probleem is het werkwoord zijn. _Er_ vormt met _zijn _vaak een vaste combinatie, waarbij_ zijn _dan de betekenis _bestaan_ aanneemt. Voorbeeld: _Er is een oplossing_. In jouw voorbeeldzin betekent _zijn _echter niet _bestaan_, maar _plaatsvinden_. _Er _zou dus weglaatbaar moeten zijn. Immers:

 In het weekend vinden er werkzaamheden plaats.
 In het weekend vinden werkzaamheden plaats.

Toch denk ik dat de meeste sprekers onwillekeurig _zijn_ in jouw tweede voorbeeldzin als _bestaan _zullen opvatten. Vervolgens kunnen zij geneigd zijn te denken dat _er _dus verplicht is. Persoonlijk zou ik in je tweede voorbeeldzin ook liever _er _plaatsen, al begrijp ik tegelijkertijd waarom anderen _er _wél willen weglaten.


----------



## Teachinglang

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie!

Ik weet echter niet of ik het, op grond van de ANS, met je conclusies eens ben. Over zinnen met een bepaling op de eerste plaats zegt de ANS: "Voor zinnen met een bepaling op de eerste zinsplaats geldt wat de aan- of afwezigheid van presentatief _er_ betreft in het algemeen hetzelfde als voor dezelfde zinnen waarin die bepaling niet of niet op de eerste zinsplaats voorkomt."

Vandaar dat ik hierboven ook de zinnen heb herschreven met de bepaling achteraan de zin. Wat mij betreft is in die zinnen 'er' verplicht en dus ook in de zinnen met een bepaling op de eerste zinsplaats. Of denk je hier anders over?

Het voorbeeld dat de ANS noemt (51) komt ook sterk overeen met de eerste zin van de NS (een onpersoonlijk passief). Volgens de ANS kan 'meestal wordt gezongen' niet omdat 'wordt meestal gezongen' ook niet kan. Het moet dus 'meestal wordt er gezongen' zijn.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Teachinglang said:


> Zouden jullie 'er' ook weglaten in de NS-zinnen?


_In het weekend wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt._​Zo zou ik het zelf ook kunnen zeggen of schrijven. Naar mijn smaak misschien net een tikkeltje schrijftaliger zonder _er_ erbij dan met _er_ erbij.
_
In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden._​Dit is een ander geval. In de constructie _er is/zijn _+ onderwerp (als equivalent van _es gibt/il y a/there is/are_) kun je _er_ nooit weglaten, dacht ik. Dus niet correct, of op z'n minst twijfelachtig.


----------



## bibibiben

Teachinglang said:


> Het voorbeeld dat de ANS noemt (51) komt ook sterk overeen met de eerste zin van de NS (een onpersoonlijk passief). Volgens de ANS kan 'meestal wordt gezongen' niet omdat 'wordt meestal gezongen' ook niet kan. Het moet dus 'meestal wordt er gezongen' zijn.



De ANS sluit weglating van _er_ in het onpersoonlijk passief niet uit. Zie deze voorbeeldzinnetjes onder Karakterisering:

Aan tafel mag niet gerookt worden.
Over die kwestie wordt nauwelijks nog gesproken.

En dat dit geen verschrijvingen zijn, blijkt wel uit deze opmerking erbij: "Voor het al dan niet optreden van het presentatieve _er_ zie men 

."




Teachinglang said:


> Ik weet echter niet of ik het, op grond van de ANS, met je conclusies eens ben. Over zinnen met een bepaling op de eerste plaats zegt de ANS: "Voor zinnen met een bepaling op de eerste zinsplaats geldt wat de aan- of afwezigheid van presentatief _er_ betreft in het algemeen hetzelfde als voor dezelfde zinnen waarin die bepaling niet of niet op de eerste zinsplaats voorkomt."



De ANS heeft hier inderdaad iets uit te leggen. De ANS zegt immers vlak daaronder ook:
"In de meeste gevallen is _er_ in principe facultatief."

En vervolgens komt er een trits voorbeelden, waaronder:
 Op de Oranjesingel is (_er_) een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.

Als je _op de Oranjesingel_ eruit gooit of verderop in de zin zet, is _er _weer wel verplicht:

 Er is op de Oranjesingel een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
 Er is een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
 Is op de Oranjesingel een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
 Is een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.

In hetzelfde stramien:

 In het weekend wordt (er) vaak aan het spoor gewerkt.

 Er wordt in het weekend aan het spoor gewerkt.
 Er wordt aan het spoor gewerkt.
 Wordt in het weekend aan het spoor gewerkt.
 Wordt aan het spoor gewerkt.

Uiteraard vind ook ik dat _meestal wordt gezongen _niet goed klinkt. Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat het ontbreken van verdere zinsdelen de aanwezigheid van _er_ nodig maakt, zodat er voldoende massa overblijft.

Wat ook een rol kan spelen, is het gebrek aan massa van het eerste zinsdeel. Als de bepaling meer massa heeft, wordt weglating van _er_ beter mogelijk:

 Meestal werd gezongen.
 Alleen in de achterste coupé werd gezongen.

Al zou ik toch nog nét wat meer massa verderop in de zin willen hebben:
  Alleen in de achterste coupé werd nog gezongen.

Waarschijnlijk is er nog wel wat meer aan de hand. Ook de ANS worstelt met deze kwestie en stelt dat "duidelijke regels [...] hier vooralsnog niet te geven" zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> _In het weekend wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt._​Zo zou ik het zelf ook kunnen zeggen of schrijven. Naar mijn smaak misschien net een tikkeltje schrijftaliger zonder _er_ erbij dan met _er_ erbij.



Ja, iets schrijftaliger, inderdaad.


----------



## eno2

> In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden


 Ik mis echt "er".  Waarschijnlijk vanwege 





> "Toch denk ik dat de meeste sprekers onwillekeurig _zijn_ in jouw tweede voorbeeldzin als _bestaan _zullen opvatten. Vervolgens kunnen zij geneigd zijn te denken dat _er _dus verplicht is"


----------



## Teachinglang

bibibiben said:


> De ANS heeft hier inderdaad iets uit te leggen.



Ja, ze spreken zichzelf een beetje tegen  Maar dekken zich dan weer in omdat "duidelijke regels [...] hier vooralsnog niet te geven" zijn.




bibibiben said:


> Wat ook een rol kan spelen, is het gebrek aan massa van het eerste zinsdeel.



Inderdaad! De oorspronkelijke NS-zinnen (ik had ze ingekort) zijn namelijk:

1) In het weekend en 's nachts wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt.

2) In het weekend en 's nachts zijn vaak werkzaamheden.

Doordat er zoveel massa aan het begin zit viel het mij in ieder geval eerst niet op dat 'er' (eventueel) miste, maar ik vond het wel een aparte zin.

Nog een vraag: ik weet niet of Nederlandse syntaxis zo werkt, maar je zou volgens de Engelse regels verwachten dat het een foutieve zin is omdat 'in het weekend en 's nachts' niet te combineren is tot 1 zinsdeel (namelijk diegene voor de persoonsvorm). In het Engels kan je in het algemeen alleen gelijksoortige frases of woordsoorten (dus bijvoorbeeld _prepositional phrases _of _adverbs_) combineren tot 1 zinsdeel (_coordination _met _and_). Die regel volgend, zou 'in het weekend en 's nachts' niet 1 zinsdeel kunnen zijn maar 'in het weekend en op maandag' wel. Weten jullie hier iets over?

Edit: 'in het weekend en 's nachts' klinkt prima, dus waarschijnlijk is dit zo'n geval waarin je de zinsdelen wel kan nevenschikken omdat ze semantisch overeenkomen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Teachinglang said:


> omdat 'in het weekend en 's nachts' niet te combineren is tot 1 zinsdeel


Nu zie je spoken. Bijwoordelijke bepalingen van tijd kun je gewoon nevenschikkend met het voegwoord _en_ in dezelfde zin plaatsen, ook al hebben ze niet dezelfde structuur op woordniveau. Dat geldt voor het Nederlands en bij mijn weten ook voor het Engels en andere talen.


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> _In het weekend_ en _'s nachts_ zijn allebei bijwoordelijke bepalingen die je gewoon nevenschikkend in dezelfde zin kunt plaatsen.



Dan werkt het dus niet hetzelfde als in het Engels  Daar kan je alleen zinsdelen nevenschikken die dezelfde _category _hebben (bijvoorbeeld _prepositional phrase_), en 'bijwoordelijke bepaling' is geen _category _maar een _function_. 

Edit:

In het Nederlands werkt het toch hetzelfde, kijk maar:

 She is kind and intelligent. [category: adjective phrase - adjective phrase, function: subject predicative - subject predicative]
 Ze is aardig en intelligent.
 She is kind and at the station. [category: adjective phrase - prepositional phrase, function: subject predicative - subject predicative]
 Ze is aardig en op het station.

"Any constituent, of any category, can consist of a co-ordination of constituents of the SAME category." (Analysing Sentences, Burton-Robert, pg 60)

Er zijn echter uitzonderingen, waar semantiek belangrijker is dan syntaxis, zoals "in a pickle and very worried". (Zoals Burton-Roberts het mooi formuleert: "such examples are awkward for linguistic analysis"). Ik bedenk me net dat het Nederlandse 'in het weekend en 's nachts' heel goed zo'n uitzondering zou kunnen zijn. Semantisch gezien passen 'in het weekend' en ''s nachts' namelijk wel goed bij elkaar


----------



## Teachinglang

Nog even terugkomend op het tegenstrijdige, bij de volgende voorbeelden vind ik het inderdaad raar dat de ANS dit wel goedkeurt en 'meestal wordt gezongen' niet.


Aan tafel mag niet gerookt worden.
Over die kwestie wordt nauwelijks nog gesproken.

Al vind ik zelf deze zinnen acceptabeler dan 'meestal wordt gezongen', dus er is toch iets aan de hand. Misschien heeft het ook wel iets te maken met het feit dat dit allemaal _prepositional phrases_ zijn en 'meestal' dat niet is.




bibibiben said:


> En vervolgens komt er een trits voorbeelden, waaronder:
> Op de Oranjesingel is (_er_) een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.



Bij deze begrijp ik dan weer wel dat de ANS het goedkeurt, omdat 'een vreselijk ongeluk' eigenlijk het onderwerp van de zin is (dat ook de persoonsvorm bepaalt):

 Op de Oranjesingel is een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
 Een vreselijk ongeluk is gebeurd op de Oranjesingel.

'Er' functioneerde hier namelijk als voorlopig onderwerp en 'een vreselijk ongeluk' kan gewoon de plaats van onderwerp terug innemen.


Op dezelfde manier zou je kunnen beargumenteren dat 'er' weg te laten valt bij de tweede NS-zin, zoals iemand op de universiteit deed:

 In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden.
 Werkzaamheden zijn vaak in het weekend. [in het weekend lijkt haast wel het naamwoordelijk deel geworden en dat kan ook - een _prepositional phrase_ kan functioneren als subject predicatief]

'Er' zou dan ook hebben gefunctioneerd als voorlopig onderwerp en 'werkzaamheden' kan prima zelf het ondewerp zijn (de betekenis van de zin verandert wel doordat de bepalingen omgedraaid zijn).

'Er' als voorlopig onderwerp is echter niet altijd weg te laten. Volgens mij kan je 'er' niet weglaten omdat 'zijn' niet intransitief gebruikt kan worden en ofwel om een naamwoordelijk gezegde vraagt ofwel om een voorlopig-eigenlijk onderwerp constructie met 'er'.

 Er zijn vaak werkzaamheden.

'Er' weglaten klinkt meteen raar:

 Vaak zijn werkzaamheden.
 Werkzaamheden zijn vaak. [hier mist een naamwoordelijk deel, 'vaak' kan immers niet functioneren als subject predicatief]
(je krijgt de neiging om te vragen: wat/waar/wanneer zijn werkzaamheden vaak? => werkzaamheden zijn vaak leuk (_adjective phrase)_/in het weekend (_prepositional phrase_)/de enige optie (_noun phrase_))

Maar dit is slechts een theorie


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Teachinglang said:


> Dan werkt het dus niet hetzelfde als in het Engels  Daar kan je alleen zinsdelen nevenschikken die dezelfde _category _hebben (bijvoorbeeld _prepositional phrase_), en 'bijwoordelijke bepaling' is geen _category _maar een _function_.


Dat is nieuw voor mij. Heb je toevallig geen link naar een goede Engelse taalsite om dat te staven?

Het zou betekenen dat bijvoorbeeld de volgende nevenschikking geen goed Engels is:

_first thing in the morning and whenever I feel tired_​


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> Heb je toevallig geen link naar een goede Engelse taalsite om dat te staven?



Zie mijn edit


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> _first thing in the morning and whenever I feel tired_



Dit valt vast ook onder de 'semantische' uitzonderingen. 

Burton-Roberts zegt verder nog over nevenschikking:

"Co-ordinations of different categories are ill-formed because they could have no coherent function. [...] In fact, it may well be that this LACK OF ANY POSSIBLE FUNCTION will turn out to be more important than the MIXING OF CATEGORIES: for when the different categories can function in the same way it is sometimes possible to co-ordinate them. [...] Such examples are awkward for linguistic analysis and are the subject of some debate: it is not immediately clear how we should label the phrase as a whole." (Burton-Roberts, Noel. 2011. _Analysing Sentences: An introduction to English Syntax. _Harlow: Pearson. Pages 61-2.)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

> Ze is aardig en op het station.


Samentrekkingen zijn in het Nederlands alleen grammaticaal als de samengevoegde delen dezelfde functie in de zin hebben. Ze hoeven niet noodzakelijk dezelfde woordstructuur te hebben. In deze voorbeeldzin is _aardig_ een naamwoordelijk deel van het gezegde en is _op het station_ een bijwoordelijke bepaling. Vandaar ongrammaticaal.

Je kunt bijvoorbeeld wel zeggen:

_Ze is door het dolle heen en ontzettend opgelucht _[voorzetselgroep + bijvoeglijknaamwoordgroep, maar twee keer naamwoordelijk deel]​


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Teachinglang said:


> Zie mijn edit


Je geeft geen link, alleen wat korte citaatjes, waardoor ik niet zelf kan nalezen of je het onderwerp wel goed interpreteert. Ik blijf sceptisch.


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> Je geeft geen link



Hier een link dan van een boek dat ook (deels) buiten de universiteit beschikbaar is:
(het staat onder 1.2.1)
English Coordinate Constructions


----------



## Hans Molenslag

We wijken af van het oorspronkelijke onderwerp, maar vooruit, hier is nog een voorbeeld:

_It's crazy and over the top_ [bijvoeglijk naamwoord + voorzetselgroep]​


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> In deze voorbeeldzin is _aardig_ een naamwoordelijk deel van het gezegde en is _is_ een koppelwerkwoord, terwijl _op het station_ een bijwoordelijke bepaling is



Hm, interessante kwestie. In het Engels, in ieder geval volgens Burton-Roberts, zou _at the station _een subject predicative zijn. Hij noemt ook als voorbeeld:

Oscar and the First Mate were in the engine room [were = intensive verb, in the engine room = subject predicative]

Het stomme is dat ik nooit een vak Nederlandse syntaxis gehad heb, en dat daarnaast syntactici het nooit met elkaar eens zijn, dus dat er heel veel manieren van ontleden zijn.

Ik geef je wel een ander voorbeeld dan:

Ik ben leraar en aardig.

Dat zou moeten voldoen


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> It's crazy and over the top



Tja, dat zouden Burton-Roberts en Lohmann dan een uitzondering noemen  Lijkt erg op de uitzondering die ik al eerder gaf "in a pickle and very worried".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Teachinglang said:


> Ik ben leraar en aardig.


O, maar dat is niet per se een ongrammaticale zin. In de juiste context en uitgesproken met de nodige intonatie is dit correct Nederlands.


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> O, maar dat is niet per se een ongrammaticale zin.



Hij klinkt mij anders raar in de oren. Ik snap wel wat je bedoelt hoor, je zou het zo kunnen intoneren dat het klinkt als 'ik ben leraar, maar ik ben wel aardig, hoor!'

Nou moet ik zeggen dat het er syntactici niet om te doen is of iets grammaticaal of stylistisch klopt. Ze beschrijven puur hoe de interne structuur van een taal werkt en blijkbaar leidt dat tot de (veelvoorkomende) definitie dat bij _coordination_ "all coordinated elements belong to the same syntactic category and together form a constituent of the same category." (uit de link hierboven, pagina 5) Uiteraard met uitzonderingen. Wellicht analyseren syntactici zinsdelen zoals 'crazy and over the top' op een andere manier en noemen ze het geen _coordination_, of ze analyseren het wel op dezelfde manier, maar besluiten dan willekeurig (of niet zo willekeurig) wat voor structuur het hogere zinsdeel heeft (adjective phrase + prepositional phrase = ...?).

Zo heb je nog veel meer moeilijke gevallen waar ze dan oplossingen voor bedenken (hoe omschrijf je bijvoorbeeld de _non-finite clause _'to finish first' in 'I hope to finish first'? Welke relatie heeft 'to finish first' tot het werkwoord 'hope'? Het is sowieso een _complement_, maar kan je het een lijdend voorwerp noemen? Welke functie heeft de _non-finite clause _anders?)

Maar ja, ik ben geen syntacticus (syntactica?) en al zeker niet van het Nederlands.


Genoeg afgedwaald, terug naar het onderwerp: wanneer kan je 'er' weglaten?

Ikzelf vind dat je alleen bij de volgende zinnen (van alle zinnen hierboven) 'er' goed weg kunt laten:

 Op de Oranjesingel is een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
 Alleen in de achterste coupé werd (nog) gezongen.
 Aan tafel mag niet gerookt worden.
 Over die kwestie wordt nauwelijks nog gesproken.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Teachinglang said:


> Nou moet ik zeggen dat het er syntactici niet om te doen is of iets grammaticaal of stylistisch klopt. Ze beschrijven puur hoe de interne structuur van een taal werkt


Stylistisch niet, maar grammaticaal wel. Om de syntaxis van een taal te beschrijven, moet je uiteraard een onderscheid maken tussen wat grammaticaal en ongrammaticaal is. Anders is alles goed en heeft het geen zin om überhaupt een beschrijving te geven.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

> "all coordinated elements belong to the same syntactic category and together form a constituent of the same category."


Maar wat is de precieze definitie van een _syntactic category_ die hier wordt gehanteerd? Is dat een zinsdeel of een woordsoort? Dat is me nog steeds niet duidelijk nadat ik wat in dat gelinkte boek gebladerd heb.

Hoe dan ook, ik zie geen enkel voorbeeld waaruit blijkt dat nevenschikking in het Engels fundamenteel anders werkt dan in het Nederlands. En ik vind het niet erg overtuigend om een volstrekt normale en gangbare nevenschikking als _crazy and over the top_ een uitzondering te noemen.


----------



## Teachinglang

Hans M. said:


> Anders is alles goed en heeft het geen zin om überhaupt een beschrijving te geven



Dat is zeker waar, maar ik bedoel meer dat ze geen waardeoordelen geven. Zelfs als iets nog niet officieel geaccepteerd is als correct kan het wel interessant zijn om syntactisch te beschrijven of te analyseren (bijvoorbeeld bij zinnen waar 'er' foutief weggelaten wordt). Daarnaast hebben syntactici (voor zover het kan!) lak aan semantiek, de meest onzinnige zin ('de blauwe banaan eet een computer') kan je prima syntactisch benaderen.




Hans M. said:


> Maar wat is de precieze definitie van een _syntactic category_ die hier wordt gehanteerd?



Hier zijn taalkundigen het dus wel over eens  Een _syntactic category _is ofwel een _phrasal _ofwel een _lexical category_, dus bijvoorbeeld een _noun phrase, prepositional phrase_ (beide _phrasal_) of een _noun _of _preposition _(beide _lexical_). Wikipedia legt het goed uit, maar het Summer Institute of Linguistics heeft ook een pagina met taalkundige terminologie: What is a syntactic category?

Edit: Wat ze beweren is dus dat een nevenschikking bestaat uit ofwel dezelfde soort _phrasal _ofwel dezelfde soort _lexical categories_. Bijvoorbeeld:

Simpele voorbeelden:

onze huizen en auto's (substantief + substantief)
in Nederland of over de grens (prepositional phrase + prepositional phrase)
Het kan vriezen of het kan dooien (simple sentence + simple sentence)

Wat ingewikkeldere voorbeelden:

Hij praat langzaam, maar onverstaanbaar (allebei een adverb, en ook allebei een adverb phrase)
in België en Nederland (allebei een substantief, en ook allebei een noun phrase)
Kan ze winnen of gaat ze verliezen? (S' + S')

Een _syntactic category _is dus iets anders dan een _function_: de _function _van een woord of zinsdeel wordt bepaald door de context (bijvoorbeeld: onderwerp, bijwoordelijke bepaling, etc).




Hans M. said:


> ik zie geen enkel voorbeeld waaruit blijkt dat nevenschikking in het Engels fundamenteel anders werkt dan in het Nederlands



Mijn conclusie (zie ook hierboven) was uiteindelijk dat nevenschikking in beide talen misschien wel hetzelfde werkt, maar dat ik alleen de Engelse kant van het verhaal weet, dus over het Nederlands alleen kan speculeren. 'In het weekend en 's nachts' zou in dat geval (volgens Burton-Roberts) geanalyseerd kunnen worden als een nevenschikking die klopt doordat de twee frases semantisch overeenkomen en de functie van het hogere zinsdeel duidelijk aan te wijzen blijft. (Met de nadruk op 'geanalyseerd KUNNEN worden', gezien er vele, vele verschillende manieren van ontleden zijn jammer genoeg).


----------



## bibibiben

Ik begin een vermoeden te krijgen.

Tot nu toe heeft de kwestie zich toegespitst op presentatief _er_. Presentatief _er _is in de kern een afgeleide van locatief _er_. Locatief _er_ is, anders dan presentatief _er_, uiterst rechttoe-rechtaan: het gaat om de aanduiding van een plaats. Als je eenmaal met _er_ naar een plaats hebt verwezen (of met _hier_/_daar_), dan heeft het logischerwijs geen zin om die plaats in diezelfde zin nogmaals op een andere manier aan te duiden.

Correct:
 _Op het feest_ kwam ik hem tegen.
 _In de achterste coupé _zingen ze luidkeels.

En ook:
 _Hier_ kwam ik hem tegen.
 Ik kwam hem _er _tegen.
 _Daar_ zingen ze luidkeels.
 Ze zingen _er_ luidkeels.

Incorrect:
 _Op het feest_ kwam ik hem _er _tegen.
 _In de achterste coupé_ zingen ze _er _luidkeels.

In tegenstelling tot locatief _er _kan presentatief_ er _probleemloos samen met een plaatsbepaling in één en dezelfde zin voorkomen:
 _Er _kwamen nogal rare types _op het feest _aanzetten_._
 _Er _werd _in de achterste coupé_ luidkeels gezongen.

En dus ook:
 _Op het feest_ kwamen _er_ nogal rare types aanzetten.
_ In de achterste coupé_ werd _er _luidkeels gezongen.

Wat ik nu denk, is dat er een tendens is om de uitsluitingsregel die zo logisch is voor locatief _er, _eveneens van toepassing te verklaren op presentatief _er (_zodra dat ook maar enigszins kan)_. _Vandaar dat deze zinnen eveneens goed klinken:
 _Op het feest _kwamen nogal rare types aanzetten.
 _In de achterste coupé_ werd luidkeels gezongen.

Meegeglipt zijn vervolgens de tijdsbepalingen, die ook in de eerste positie kunnen staan en net als veel plaatsbepalingen eveneens vaak met een voorzetsel beginnen. Bovendien kan het verschil verwaarloosbaar zijn: op het feest = tijdens het feest. Waardoor deze constructies (sinds geruime tijd?) niet meer vreemd aandoen:
 _Op die bewuste dag _kwamen nogal rare types aanzetten.
 _In de allerlaatste minuut _werd luidkeels gezongen.

Toch lijkt het er wel op dat zinnen met vooropgeplaatste tijdsbepalingen het wat moeilijker zonder presentatief _er_ kunnen stellen. Het voelt vaak nog net niet goed genoeg, lijkt het.

Tijdsbepalingen die te veel van het patroon afwijken, kunnen vooralsnog niet meeglippen:
 _Toen_ kwamen nogal rare types aanzetten.
 _Meestal _werd luidkeels gezongen.

Maar nogmaals, er moet meer aan de hand zijn. Zo heb ik mijn voorbeelden vrij zorgvuldig moeten kiezen. Dat is waarschijnlijk een teken dat ik de kern nog niet te pakken heb.


----------



## eno2

Ik kan niet volgen, maar ik heb zin al de zinnen met  en  van mijn eigen  en te voorzien puur op taalgevoel en te zien wat dat geeft aan afwijkingen.



> _X Toen_ kwamen nogal rare types aanzetten.
> X _Meestal _werd luidkeels gezongen.
> V _Op het feest_ kwam ik hem tegen.
> V _In de achterste coupé _zingen ze luidkeels.
> V _Hier_ kwam ik hem tegen.
> V Ik kwam hem _er _tegen.
> V _Daar_ zingen ze luidkeels.
> V Ze zingen _er_ luidkeels.
> X _Op het feest_ kwam ik hem _er _tegen.
> X _In de achterste coupé_ zingen ze _er _luidkeels.
> V _Er _kwamen nogal rare types _op het feest _aanzetten_._
> _V Er _werd _in de achterste coupé_ luidkeels gezongen.
> V _Op het feest_ kwamen _er_ nogal rare types aanzetten.
> V _In de achterste coupé_ werd _er _luidkeels gezongen.
> _X Toen_ kwamen nogal rare types aanzetten.
> X _Meestal _werd luidkeels gezongen.
> V Op de Oranjesingel is een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
> V Alleen in de achterste coupé werd (nog) gezongen.
> V Aan tafel mag niet gerookt worden.
> V Over die kwestie wordt nauwelijks nog gesproken.
> X Vaak zijn werkzaamheden.
> X Werkzaamheden zijn vaak.
> V Er zijn vaak werkzaamheden.
> V In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden.
> V Werkzaamheden zijn vaak in het weekend.
> V Op de Oranjesingel is een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
> V Een vreselijk ongeluk is gebeurd op de Oranjesingel.
> V Aan tafel mag niet gerookt worden.
> V Over die kwestie wordt nauwelijks nog gesproken.
> V  Op de Oranjesingel is (_er_) een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
> V Er is op de Oranjesingel een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
> V Er is een vreselijk ongeluk gebeurd.
> V In het weekend wordt (er) vaak aan het spoor gewerkt.
> V Er wordt in het weekend aan het spoor gewerkt.
> V Er wordt aan het spoor gewerkt.
> V  Meestal werd gezongen.
> V Alleen in de achterste coupé werd gezongen.
> V Alleen in de achterste coupé werd nog gezongen.
> V In het weekend vinden er werkzaamheden plaats.
> V In het weekend vinden werkzaamheden plaats.
> V In het weekend wordt er vaak aan het spoor gewerkt.
> V In het weekend wordt vaak aan het spoor gewerkt.



Ik ben het dus maar met één  appreciatie oneens: In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden.


----------



## DerFrosch

Hoi!

Interessante draad! Als ik het goed begrepen heb, is "_er_" in de zin hieronder facultatief. Klopt dat?
_
"In het boek wordt *(er)* beschreven hoe je een huis bouwt."_


----------



## Hans Molenslag

DerFrosch said:


> Klopt dat?


Ja hoor, klopt!


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, mee eens. Weglating van _er _zou toch wel wat minder spreektalig in Nederland klinken.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik kan niet volgen, maar ik heb zin al de zinnen met  en  van mijn eigen  en te voorzien puur op taalgevoel en te zien wat dat geeft aan afwijkingen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben het dus maar met één  appreciatie oneens: In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden.


Hoe kan je nu "Werkzaamheden zijn vaak in het weekend." oké vinden, maar "In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden." niet?  Men zet toch zo vaak tijdsbepalingen vooraan?

Ik eet 's ochtends het liefst ontbijtgranen.
's Ochtends eet ik het liefst ontbijtgranen.
Ontbijtgranen eet ik het liefst 's ochtends.


----------



## eno2

"Werkzaamheden zijn vaak in het weekend
"Werkzaamheden zijn er vaak in het weekend
ik acht ze beide goed.

In het eerste geval kan je de zin gebruiken om een automobilist te sussen die klaagt over  werkzaamheden die hem hinderen in de week: Niet overdrijven, werkzaamheden zijn vaak in het weekend. Klemtoon op weekend. 
De tweede zin zou kunnen geformuleerd zijn door  een zondagsrijder die klaagt  over de vele werkzaamheden in het weekend: ""Werkzaamheden zijn er vaak in het weekend" Klemtoon op vaak. 
Er is dus een lichte betekenisverschuiving mogelijk.

"In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden" krijg ik nu eenmaal niet uitgesproken.

Ik zie de zin niet van jouw voorbeelden, in geen enkel ervan is het gebruik van ER ook maar mogelijk. Waar hebben we het dan over?


----------



## Red Arrow

Dat je de nuance van een zin kan aanpassen door de tijdsbepaling vooraan te zetten. Ik snap niet waarom dat nu plots niet zou gaan.

Of het woord 'er' verplicht is of niet hangt heus niet af van de woordvolgorde. Als "Werkzaamheden zijn vaak in het weekend." oké is, zou "In het weekend zijn vaak werkzaamheden." dat ook moeten zijn.


----------



## eno2

De theorie kan me niets schelen in deze. Je kan me toch niet verplichten een wending te gebruiken die ik niet lust. En in dit geval is er een betekenisnuance, die ze niet verwisselbaar maken. Dat heb ik bewezen met mijn voorbeelden van #32.


----------

